# Problem mit mtp-MP3Player

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe mir den Samsung YP-Q1 MP3 Player zugelegt. 

http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_main.aspx?guid=eedbdcb3-d821-4a7d-91c2-2f5ffa4d892e

Installiert ist:

```

media-libs/libmtp-0.3.7  USE="-doc examples -static-libs" 565 kB [0]

sys-fs/mtpfs-0.9  USE="-debug" 93 kB [?=>1] 
```

Der Player:

```

flammenflitzer olaf #cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=07 Cnt=02 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1     

P:  Vendor=04e8 ProdID=5115 Rev= 1.00                            

S:  Manufacturer=SAMSUNG                                         

S:  Product=Q1                                                   

S:  SerialNumber=1676217200025051CB845B41F0096F04                

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=400mA                           

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms                         

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms                         

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=64ms
```

/etc/udev/rules.d/65-mtp.rules

```

2 x enthalten

# Samsung YP-Q1

ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="5115", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="666"

# Samsung YP-Q1

ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="5115", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="666"
```

Ich habe einmal auskommentiert und den zweiten Eintrag geändert.

```

# Samsung YP-Q1

ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="5115", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio" 
```

Bei mir fehlte die /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty/libmtp.fdi

Installing app-misc/hal-info-20090414

Jetzt ist /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty/10-libmtp.fdi vorhanden.

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty/10-libmtp.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

#Vorbereitung

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mkdir /home/olaf/Samsung
```

#Einbinden

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mtpfs /home/olaf/Samsung
```

#Aushängen

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ fusermount -u /home/olaf/Samsung
```

Beispiel:

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mtpfs /home/olaf/Samsung

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls /home/olaf/Samsung

Datacasts       Games  My Pack   Playlists  Recorded Files  Texts

FirmUplist.txt  Music  Pictures  Playlists  SYSTEM          Video
```

Unter kde-4.2.3

Das Gerät wird nach Anschluß nicht über die Geräteüberwachung gemeldet. Beim Öffnen des Ordners 

/home/olaf/Samsung mit Dolphin friert Dolphin ein.

----------

